# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  هكذا علمتني الحياه(خواطر للدكتور مصطفى السباعي)

## فراشة

هكذا علمتني الحياه



كتب الدكتور مصطفى السباعي في مقدمة خواطره :
إن هذه الخواطر هي خلاصة تجاربي في الحياة، لم أنقل شيئاً منها من كتاب، 
ولا استعنت فيها بآراء غيري من الناس، وأعتقد أن من حق الجيل الذي أتى بعدنا 
أن يطّلع على تجاربنا، وأن يستفيد من خبرتنا إذا وجد فيها ما يفيد، 
وهذا خير ما نقدمه له من هدية. إننا لا نستطيع أن نملي عليه آراءنا إملاءً، 
وليس ذلك من حقنا، وإنما نستطيع أن نقدم له النصح والموعظة، 
وخير النصح ما أعطته الحياة نفسها، وأبلغ الموعظة ما اتصل بتجارب الحياة ذاتها، 
والناس وإن اختلفت مشاربهم وعقولهم وطباعهم، فإنهم يلتقون على كثير من حقائق الحياة، 
ويجتمعون على كثير من الرغبات والحاجات والأهداف.



فاسمحوا لي ان اقدم لكم هذه الخواطر ربما تكون مساهمة 
مني في الوصول إلى أكبر عدد من القراء فيستفيد منها من يجد بها استفاده

تشرفني متابعتكم

----------


## فراشة

من أمراض هذه الحضارة

من مفاسد هذه الحضارة أنها تسمّي الاحتيال ذكاءً, والانحلال حرية، 
والرذيلة فنّاً، والاستغلال معونة.


شر من الحيوان

حين يرحم الإنسان الحيوان وهو يقسو على الإنسان يكون منافقاً في ادعاء الرحمة، 
وهو في الواقع شر من الحيوان.


مقياس السعادة الزوجية
الحد الفاصل بين سعادة الزوج وشقائه هو أن تكون زوجته عوناً على المصائب 
أو عوناً للمصائب عليه.


بلسم الجراح
نعم بلسم الجراح الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر.


أخطر على الدين

الذين يسيئون فهم الدين أخطر عليه من الذين ينحرفون عن تعاليمه، 
أولئك يعصون الله وينفِّرون الناس من الدين وهم يظنون أنهم يتقرَّبون إلى الله، 
وهؤلاء يتبعون شهواتهم وهم يعلمون أنهم يعصون الله ثم ما يلبثون أن يتوبوا إليه ويستغفروه.


آكل الدنيا بالدين

قاطع الطريق أقرب إلى الله وأحب إلى الناس من آكل الدنيا بالدين.

المبدأ النبيل

كل مبدأ نبيل إذا لم يحكمه دين سمح مسيطر، يجعل سلوك صاحبه في الحياة غير نبيل.


الرحمة خارج حدود الشريعة
الرحمة خارج حدود الشريعة مرض الضعفاء أو حيلة المفلسين.


إذا كنت تحب ..

إذا كنت تحبّ السرور في الحياة فاعتنِ بصحتك، وإذا كنت تحبّ السعادة في الحياة فاعتنِ بخلقك، 
وإذا كنت تحبّ الخلود في الحياة فاعتنِ بعقلك، وإذا كنت تحبّ ذلك كله فاعتنِ بدينك.

(يتبع)

----------


## فراشة

هذا الإنسان!

هذا الإنسان الذي يجمع غاية الضعف عند المرض والشهوة،
وغاية القوّة عند الحروب وابتكار وسائل البناء والتدمير،
هو وحده دليل على وجود الله.



المرض مدرسة!

المرض مدرسة تربوية لو أحسن المريض الاستفادة منها لكان نعمة لا نقمة.


لا تحتقرن أحداً

لا تحتقرن أحداً مهما هان؛ فقد يضعه الزمان موضع من يرتجى وصاله ويخشى فعاله.


أوهام مع العلم

لم تعش الإنسانية في مختلف عصورها كما تعيش اليوم تحت ركام ثقيل
من الأوهام والخرافات بالرغم من تقدم العلم وارتياد الفضاء.


جهل خير من علم!

إذا لم يمنع العلم صاحبه من الانحدار كان جهل ابن البادية علماً خيراً من علمه.


ما هو العلم؟

ليس العلم أن تعرف المجهول .. ولكن .. أن تستفيد من معرفته.


أكثر الناس خطراً على ..

أكثر الناس خطراً على الأخلاق هم علماء "الأخلاق"
وأكثر الناس خطراً على الدين هم رجال الدين .
(أعني بهم الذين يتخذون الدين مهنة، وليس في الإسلام رجال دين، بل فيه فقهاء وعلماء ).


حسن الخلق

حسن الخلق يستر كثيراً من السيئات، كما أن سوء الخلق يغطّي كثيراً من الحسنات.


الرعد والماء

الرعد الذي لا ماء معه لا ينبت العشب،
كذلك العمل الذي لا إخلاص فيه لا يثمر الخير.

----------


## فراشة

الغنى والفقر

القناعة والطمع هما الغنى والفقر، فربَّ فقير هو أغنى منك، 
وربَّ غني هو أفقر منك..


الجمال والفضيلة

الجمال الذي لا فضيلة معه كالزهر الذي لا رائحة فيه.


الاعتدال في الحب والكره

لا تفرط في الحب والكره، فقد ينقلب الصديق عدوّا والعدو صديقاً.

الأخيار والأشرار

إذا لم يحسن الأخيار طريق العمل سلّط الله عليهم الأشرار.


انصح..

انصح نفسك بالشك في رغباتها، وانصح عقلك بالحذر من خطراته، 
وانصح جسمك بالشحّ في شهواته، و انصح مالك بالحكمة في إنفاقه، 
وانصح علمك بإدامة النظر في مصادره.


لا يغلبنك الشيطان!

لا يغلبنّك الشيطان على دينك بالتماس العذر لكل خطيئة، 
وتصيُّد الفتوى لكل معصية، فالحلال بيِّن، والحرام بيِّن، 
ومن اتَّقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه.

لا بد للخير من الجزاء..

أنفقت صحتي على الناس فوجدت قليلاً منهم في مرضي، 
فإن وجدت ثوابي عند ربي تمت نعمته عليَّ في الصحة والمرض.
من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه		لا يذهب العرف بين الله والناس


الشهوة الآثمة والمباحة

الشهوة الآثمة حلاوة ساعة ثم مرارة العمر، 
والشهوة المباحة حلاوة ساعة ثم فناء العمر، 
والصبر المشروع مرارة ساعة ثم حلاوة الأبد..


الجبن والشجاعة

بين الجبن والشجاعة ثبات القلب ساعة.


لا يخدعنك الشيطان

لا يخدعنك الشيطان في ورعك؛ فقد يزهدك في التافه الحقير، 
ثم يطمعك في العظيم الخطير، ولا يخدعنك في عبادتك؛ فقد يحبب إليك

----------


## اليمامة

كم أحب موضوعاتك الرائعة هذه يا فراشة والتى تتيح لنا فرصة عظيمة فى التأمل والموعظة 
التأمل فى الحياة والخلق والله

شكرا كبيرة لا تكفيك حقا 
اتابعك وفى انتظار ما تقطفينه لنا من حدائق الذات الخبيرة 

مودة وتقدير 
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> كم أحب موضوعاتك الرائعة هذه يا فراشة والتى تتيح لنا فرصة عظيمة فى التأمل والموعظة 
> التأمل فى الحياة والخلق والله
> 
> شكرا كبيرة لا تكفيك حقا 
> اتابعك وفى انتظار ما تقطفينه لنا من حدائق الذات الخبيرة 
> 
> مودة وتقدير


حقيقي ندى 
بانتظر طلتك الجميلة 
وبعدها باشعر ان الموضوع بدأ يبقى جميل
وببقى سعيدة وانا باكمله وباضع كل مشاركة
ويكفي احساسي ان في اللي متابعه ومستمتع به
باشكرك حبيبتي واهلا بيكي دايما

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

المرض من غير ألم..

ما أجمل المرض من غير ألم!.. راحة للمرهقين والمتعبين...


لولا الألم

لولا الألم لكان المرض راحة تحبب الكسل، 
ولولا المرض لافترست الصحة أجمل نوازع الرحمة في الإنسان، 
ولولا الصحة لما قام الإنسان بواجب ولا بادر إلى مكرمة, 
ولولا الواجبات والمكرمات لما كان لوجود الإنسان في هذه الحياة معنى.


الطاعة والتقوى

ما ندم عبد على طاعة الله، ولا خسر من وقف عند حدوده، 
ولا هان من أكرم نفسه بالتقوى..


برد ونار!

يكفيك من التقوى برد الاطمئنان، 
ويكفيك من المعصية نار القلق والحرمان.


شتان!

انتماؤك إلى الله ارتفاع إليه، واتباعك الشيطان ارتماء عليه، 
وشتان بين من يرتفع إلى ملكوت السموات، ومن يهوي إلى أسفل الدركات.


شرار الناس

شرار الناس صنفان: عالم يبيع دينه لحاكم، وحاكم يبيع آخرته بدنياه.


أعظم نجاح!

أعظم نجاح في الحياة: أن تنجح في التوفيق بين رغباتك ورغبات زوجتك.


طول الحياة وقصرها

الحياة طويلة بجلائل الأعمال، قصيرة بسفاسفها.


مطية الراحلين إلى الله!

العمل والأمل هما مطية الراحلين إلى الله.

----------


## فراشة

مسكين

لا يعرف الإنسان قصر الحياة إلا قرب انتهائها.


سنة الحياة

من سنة الحياة أن تعيش أحلام بعض الناس على أحلام بعض، 
ولو تحققت أحلامهم جميعاً لما عاشوا.


مقارنة

إنما يتم لك حسن الخلق بسوء أخلاق الآخرين..


حوار بين الحق والباطل

تمشَّى الباطل يوماً مع الحق
فقال الباطل: أنا أعلى منك رأساً.
قال الحق: أنا أثبت منك قدماً.
قال الباطل: أن أقوى منك.
قال الحق: أنا أبقى منك.
قال الباطل: أنا معي الأقوياء والمترفون.
قال الحق: وكذلك جعلنا في كل قرية أكابر مجرميها ليمكروا فيها 
وما يمكرون إلا بأنفسهم وما يشعرون .
قال الباطل: أستطيع أن أقتلك الآن.
قال الحق: ولكن أولادي سيقتلونك ولو بعد حين.


من عجيب شأن الحياة

من عجيب شأن الحياة أن يطلبها الناس بما تقتلهم به.


مثل الحياة

الحياة كالحسناء : إن طلبتها امتنعت منك، وإن رغبتَ عنها سعت إليك.


يقظة وغفلة

ما عجبت لشيء عجبي من يقظة أهل الباطل واجتماعهم عليه، 
وغفلة أهل الحق وتشتت أهوائهم فيه!.


الباطل والحق

الباطل ثعلب ماكر، والحق شاة وادعة، 
ولولا نصرة الله للحق لما انتصر على الباطل أبداً.

----------


## ابن البلد

جميل جدا جدا فراشة 
تسلم أيدك يارب

أنت عارفه أنا بحب كل المواضيع اللي بيكون عنوانها علمتني الحياة 
لانها بالفعل بتكون مليئه بالحكم الناتجه عن تجارب حقيقة 

تسلم أيدك أختيارات مميزة كعادتك دائما
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## فراشة

> جميل جدا جدا فراشة 
> تسلم أيدك يارب
> 
> أنت عارفه أنا بحب كل المواضيع اللي بيكون عنوانها علمتني الحياة 
> لانها بالفعل بتكون مليئه بالحكم الناتجه عن تجارب حقيقة 
> 
> تسلم أيدك أختيارات مميزة كعادتك دائما


تسلم أحمد ربنا يخليك .. سعيدة بحضورك
هههههههه خلاص هاجيبلك كل الكتب إللى عنوانها علمتني الحياه وانزلها هنا
تشرفني مابعتك ..أهلا بك دايما
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## فراشة

الفضيلة

الفضيلة فرس جموح لا تنقاد إلا للمتمكنين منها.


الشجاعة

ليست الشجاعة أن تقول الحق وأنت آمن، 
بل الشجاعة أن تقول الحق وأنت تستثقل رأسك!


السعادة

السعادة راحة النفس وطمأنينة الضمير، ولكل أناس مقاييسهم في ذلك.


العقائد بين الحب والحقد

العقائد التي يبنيها الحقد يهدمها الانتقام، 
والعقائد التي يبنيها الحب يحميها الإحسان.


الترفيه

المؤمن يرفه عن جد الحياة بما ينعش روحه، 
وبذلك يعيش حياته إنساناً كاملاً، 
وغير المؤمن يرفه عن جد الحياة بما يفسد إنسانيته، 
وبذلك يعيش حياته نصف إنسان.


التوكل والتواكل

قال التوكل: أنا ذاهب لأعمل، فقال النجاح: وأنا معك.
وقال التواكل: وأنا قاعد لأرتاح، فقال البؤس: وأنا معك.


الصدق والكذب

الصدق مطية لا تهلك صاحبها وإن عثرت به قليلاً، 
والكذب مطية لا تنجي صاحبها وإن جرت به طويلاً.


سر النجاح

سر النجاح في الحياة أن تواجه مصاعبها بثبات الطير في ثورة العاصفة.


لولا الإيمان

الحياة لولا الإيمان لُغْزٌ لا يفهم معناه.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

رائع وأكثر 
روعة متعددة الجوانب ، اختيارا ، عرضا ، وتجدد
حكم مسطرة ومعاني معطرة وكاتب ماأشطره .
للأمام سيري فراشة فإن بلغت النجوم أهديها سلامي

----------


## فراشة

> رائع وأكثر 
> روعة متعددة الجوانب ، اختيارا ، عرضا ، وتجدد
> حكم مسطرة ومعاني معطرة وكاتب ماأشطره .
> للأمام سيري فراشة فإن بلغت النجوم أهديها سلامي


الشاطر حسن
الروعة في حضورك وكلماتك الطيبة المشجعة
أما النجوم فلا يبلغها إلا من يمتلك مثل قلبك .. فبلغها سلامي
تسعدني متابعتك 

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

الثبات

كن في الحياة كما وضعتك الحياة مع الارتفاع دائماً.


جمال الحياة

من عرف ربه رأى كل ما في الحياة جميلاً.


القوة والضعف

القوة هي ترك العدوان مع توفر أسبابه، 
والضعف هو الطيش عند أقل المغريات.


المؤمن والمعصية

ليس المؤمن هو الذي لا يعصي الله، 
ولكن المؤمن هو الذي إذا عصاه رجع إليه.


بين النبوة والعظمة

الفرق بين النبوة والعظمة هو: 
أن مقاييس الكمال في النبوة تقاس بمن في السماء ويا ما أكملهم! 
ومقاييس العظمة تقاس بمن في الأرض ويا ما أسوأهم!


نور وتراب

النبوة سماء تتكلم نوراً، والعظمة تراب يصَّعَّد غروراً، 
إلا العظمة المستمدة من النبوة، فإنها نور من الأرض يتّصل بنورٍ من السماء.

----------


## فراشة

القسم الثاني


دواب الشيطان

إن للشيطان دواب يمتطيها ليصل بها إلى ما يريد من فتنة الناس وإغوائهم، منها: 
علماء السوء، ومنها: جهَلَة المتصوفة وزنادقتهم، ومنها: 
المرتزقون بالفكر والجمال، ومنها: الآكلون باللحى والعمائم 
( أي : يخدعون بها الناس وليس لهم صلة بالعلم والدين )، 
وأضعف هذه الدواب وأقصرها مدى مجرمو الفقر والجهالة والتشرد.


جنود الحق

إن للحق جنوداً يخدمونه، منهم الباطل.


أدوات الشفاء

إذا اجتمع لمريض الهموم والأعباء : 
ركون إلى الله، وتذكر لسيرة رسول الله، 
وجو مرح، ونغم جميل، وسمَّار ذوو أذواق وفكاهة،
 فقد قطع الشوط الأكبر نحو الشفاء.


قيثارة الشيطان وحبالته ودنانيره

الفَنُّ قيثارة الشيطان، والمرأة حبالته، وعلماء السوء دراهمه ودنانيره.


لذة..

لذة العابدين في المناجاة، ولذة العلماء في التفكير، ولذة الأسخياء في الإحسان، 
ولذة المصلحين في الهداية، ولذة الأشقياء في المشاكسة، 
ولذة اللئام في الأذى، ولذة الضالين في الإغواء والإفساد.


الله

العاقل يرى الله في كل شيء: في دقة التنظيم، 
وروعة الجمال، وإبداع الخلق، وعقوبة الظالمين.


القضاء والقدر

القضاء والقدر سرّ التوحيد، ومظهر العلم، وصمام الأمان في نظام الكون.



وجودك دليل وجوده

دلّك بجهلك على علمه، وبضعفك على قدرته، وببخلك على جوده، 
وبحاجتك على استغنائه، وبحدوثك على قدمه، وبوجودك على وجوده، 
فكيف تطلب بعد ذاتك دليلاً عليه؟

----------


## فراشة

كيف؟ وأين؟

كيف يعصيه عبد شاهد قدرته؟ وأين يفر منه عبد يجده قبله وبعده؟ 
ومتى ينساه عبد تتوالى نعمه عليه؟


ستر الله أوسع

لو أعطانا القدرة على أن نرى الناس بما تدل عليه أعمالهم 
لرأى بعضنا بعضاً ذئاباً أو كلاباً أو حميراً أو خنازير، 
ولكن ستر الله أوسع.


الاستقامة

الاستقامة طريق أولها الكرامة، وأوسطها السلامة، وآخرها الجنة.


الدنيا

هذه الدنيا أولها بكاء، وأوسطها شقاء، وآخرها فناء، 
ثم إما نعيم أبداً، وإما عذاب سرمداً.


العاقلة والحمقاء
المرأة العاقلة ملك ذو جناحين تطير بزوجها على أحدهما، 
والمرأة الحمقاء شيطان ذو قرنين تنطح زوجها بأحدهما.


العاقل والأحمق

العاقل يشعل النار ليستدفئ بها، والأحمق يشعلها ليحترق بها.


أين يسكن الخير؟

سأل الخير ربه: أين أجد مكاني؟ 
فقال: في قلوب المنكسرين إليَّ، المتعرِّفين عليَّ!.


التفاؤل

إذا نظرت بعين التفاؤل إلى الوجود رأيت الجمال شائعاً في كل ذراته، 
حتى القبح تجد فيه جمالاً..


القناعة

لا يكن همّك أن تكون غنيَّا، بل أن لا تكون فقيراً، 
وبين الفقر والغنى منزلة القانعين.


جناحان
طر إلى الله بجناحين من حب له، وثقة به.

----------


## فراشة

[[FONT=Simplified Arabic][SIZE=4]

القلب الممتلئ

الصندوق الممتلئ بالجواهر لا يتسع للحصى، 
والقلب الممتلئ بالحكمة لا يتسع للصغائر.
الحظوظ

قد تخدم الحظوظ الأشقياء ولكنها لا تجعلهم سعداء،
 وقد تواتي الظروف الظالمين ولكنها لا تجعلهم خالدين.

نعمة العقل

الصغار والمجانين لا يعرفون الأحزان، 
ومع ذلك فالكبار العقلاء أسعد منهم.

الآلام

الآلام طريق الخلود لكبار العزائم، 
وطريق الخمول لصغارها.

العاقبة

إنما تحمد اللذة إذا أعقبت طيب النفس، 
فإن أعقبت خبثاً كانت سمًّا.

حقيقة اللذة والألم

اللذة والألم ينبعثان من تصور النفس لحقيقتهما،
 فكم من لذة يراها غيرك ألماً، وكم من ألم يراه غيرك لذة.

الألم امتحان

الألم امتحان لفضائل النفس وصقل لمواهبها.

الألم واللذة

لولا الألم لما استمتع الإنسان باللذة.
• قلَّ أن تخلو لذة من ألم، أو ألم من لذة.

الإيمان

الإيمان يعطينا في الحياة ما نكسب به قلوب الناس دائماً: 
الأمانة، والصدق, والحب، وحسن المعاملة.

----------


## فراشة

[




المغرور
المغرور إنسان نفخ الشيطان في دماغه، 
وطمس من بصره، وأضعف من ذوقه، 
فهو مخلوق مشوَّه.

الكذاب والخائن
لا يكذب من يثق بنفسه، ولا يخون من يعتز بشرفه.

الحق والحب
بالحق خلقت السموات والأرض، وبالحب قامتا.

رائحة الجنة
من أحبه الأخيار من عباد الله 
استطاع أن يشمّ رائحة الجنة.

إذا أردت أن تعرف
إذا أردت أن تعرف منزلتك عنده فانظر: 
أين أقامك؟ وبمَ استعملك؟

معنى العبادة
العبادة رجاء العبد سيده أن يبقيه رقيقاً.

المؤمن والكافر
المؤمن حر ولو كُبِّل بالقيود، 
والكافر عبد ولو خفقت له البنود.

من علامة رضاه
من علامة رضاه عنك أن يطلبك قبل أن تطلبه، 
وأن يدلك عليه قبل أن تبحث عنه.

الحاجة إليه
عَلِم أنك لا تصفو مودتك له فأحوجك إليه 
لتقبل بكل ذاتك عليه.

الطائر السجين
كم من طائر يظن أنه يحلّق في السماء وهو سجين قفصه، 
أولئك المفتونون من علماء السوء.

الصحة والمرض
إذا أمرضك فأقبلت عليه فقد منحك الصحة، 
وإذا عافاك فأعرضت عنه فقد أمرضك.

الأنس بالله
إذا أوحشك من نفسك وآنسك به فقد أحبّك.


[/COLOR]
[/ALIGN

----------


## فراشة

علامة القبول

إذا قبلك نسب إليك ما لم تفعل, وإذا سخطك نسب إلى غيرك ما فعلت.


الإخلاص

إذا كان لا يقبل من العمل إلا ما كان خالصاً لوجهه إنا إذاً لهالكون.


موثق ومعتق

عبد الذنب موثق، وعبد الطاعة معتق.


عبد العبد وعبد السيد

عبد العبد يستطيع فكاك نفسه بالمال، 
وعبد السيد لا يستطيع فكاك نفسه إلا بالأعمال.


المعصية والطاعة

المعصية سجن وشؤم وعار، والطاعة حرية ويمن وفخار.


لحظات!

بين المعصية والطاعة صبر النفس عن هواها لحظات.


بين صبرين

الصبر على الهوى أشق من الصبر في المعركة وأعظم أجراً، 
فالشجاع يدخل المعركة يمضغ في شدقيه لذة الظفر، 
فإذا حمي الوطيس نشطت نفسه وزغردت، 
والمؤمن وهو يصارع هواه يتجرَّع مرارة الحرمان 
فإذا صمّم على الصبر ولَّت نفسه وأعولت، 
والشجاع يحارب أعداءه رياءً وسمعة وعصبية واحتساباً، 
ولكن المؤمن لا يحارب أهواءه إلا طاعة واحتساباً.


مناجاة!

يا رب إذا كان في أنبيائك أولو العزم وغير أولي العزم وجميعهم أحباؤك، 
أفلا يكون في عبادك أولو الصبر وغير أولي الصبر وجميعهم عتقاؤك؟


مناجاة!

إلهي! وعزتك ما عصيناك اجتراءً على مقامك، ولا استحلالاً لحرامك، 
ولكن غلبتنا أنفسنا وطمعنا في واسع غفرانك، 
فلئن طاردنا شبح المعصية لنلوذنًّ بعظيم جنابك، 
ولئن استحكمت حولنا حلقات الإثم لنفكنها بصادق وعدك في كتابك، 
ولئن أغرى الشيطان نفوسنا باللذة حين عصيناك، فليغرين الإيمان قلوبنا بما 
للتائبين من فسيح جنانك، 
ولئن انتصر الشيطان علينا لحظات، فلنستنصرنَّ بك الدهر كله، 
ولئن كذب الشيطان في إغوائه، ليصدقن الله في رجائه.

----------


## فراشة

لمَ لا ينشرون فضائل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

إذا أحب الناس إنساناً كتموا عيوبه ونشروا حسناته، 
فكيف لا ينشر المؤمنون فضائل رسولهم وليست له عيوب؟


رسول الله والأنبياء

لئن شقَّ موسى بحراً من الماء فانحسر عن رمل وحصى، 
فقد شقَّ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بحوراً من النفوس فانحسرت عن عظماء خالدين، 
ولئن ردَّ الله ليوشع شمساً غابت بعد لحظات 
فقد ردَّ الله بمحمد إلى الدنيا شمساً لا تغيب مدى الحياة، 
ولئن أحيا عيسى الموتى ثم ماتوا فقد أحيا محمد أمماً ثم لم تمت ..


إذا امتلأ القلب

إذا امتلأ القلب بالمحبة أشرق الوجه، إذا امتلأ بالهيبة خشعت الجوارح، 
وإذا امتلأ بالحكمة استقام التفكير، وإذا امتلأ بالهوى ثار البطن والفرج.


لا يحاسب

المريض المتألم كالنائم: يهذر ويرفث ولكنه لا يحاسب.


لا تعظ!

لا تعظ مغلوباً على هواه حتى يعود إليه بعض عقله.


كل محبة تورث شيئاً

محبة الله تورث السلامة، ومحبة الناس تورث الندامة، 
ومحبة الزوجة تورث الجنون.


إذا همّت نفسك
إذا همّت نفسك بالمعصية فذكرها بالله، فإذا لم ترجع فذكرها بأخلاق الرجال، 
فإذا لم ترجع فذكرها بالفضيحة إذا علم بها الناس، 
فإذا لم ترجع فاعلم أنك تلك الساعة قد انقلبت إلى حيوان.


أخف العيوب

لكل إنسان عيب، وأخف العيوب ما لا تكون له آثار تبقى.

----------


## فراشة

القسم الثالث

المسيء بعد الإحسان

من أحسن إليك ثم أساء فقد أنساك إحسانه.


لو كنت!

لو كنت متوكلاً عليه حق التوكل لما قلقت للمستقبل، 
ولو كنت واثقاً من رحمته تمام الثقة لما يئست من الفرج، 
ولو كنت موقناً بحكمته كل اليقين لما عتبت عليه في قضائه وقدره، 
ولو كنت مطمئناً إلى عدالته بالغ الاطمئنان لما شككت في نهاية الظالمين.


في الدروب والمتاهات

في درب الحياة ضيَّعت نفسي ثم وجدتها في فناء الله، 
وفي متاهات الطريق فقدت غايتي ثم ألفيتها في كتاب الله، 
وفي زحام الموكب ضللت رحلي ثم وجدته عند رسول الله.


لولا.. ولولا

لولا رحمتك بي يا إلهي لكنت فريسة الأطماع، ولولا هدايتك لي لكنت سجين الأوهام، 
ولولا إحسانك إليَّ لكنت شريد الحاجات، ولولا حمايتك لي لكنت طريد اللئام، 
ولولا توبتك عليَّ لكنت صريع الآثام.


الدين والتربية

الدين لا يمحو الغرائز ولكن يروِّضها، والتربية لا تغيِّر الطباع ولكن تهذِّبها.


الشهامة.. والشجاعة

الشهامة أن تغار على حرمات الله، والنجدة أن تبادر إلى نداء الله، 
والشجاعة أن تسرع إلى نصرة الله، والمروءة أن تحفظ مَنْ حولك مِنْ عيال الله، 
والسخاء أن لا تردَّ لله أمراً ولا نهياً.


خلق الكرام

الكرام يتعاملون بالثقة, ويتواصلون بحسن الظن، ويتوادّون بالإغضاء عن الهفوات.


ما هو الفقه؟

الفقه أن تفقه عن الله شرعه، وعن رسول الله خُلُقه، وعن صحابته سيرتهم وسلوكهم.


متى تنكشف الحقائق؟

وفي المآزق ينكشف لؤم الطباع، وفي الفتن تنكشف أصالة الآراء، 
وفي الحكم ينكشف زيف الأخلاق، وفي المال تنكشف دعوى الورع، 
وفي الجاه ينكشف كرم الأصل، وفي الشدة ينكشف صدق الأخوة.

----------


## فراشة

لا تغرنك!..

لا تغرنك دمعة الزاهد فربما كانت لفرار الدنيا من يده، ولا تغرنك بسمة الظالم، 
فربما كانت لإحكام الطوق في عنقك، ولا تغرنك مسالمة الغادر، فربما كانت للوثوب 
عليك وأنت نائم، ولا يغرنك بكاء الزوجة، فربما كان لإخفاقها في السيطرة عليك!.


احذر ضحك الشيطان منك

احذر ضحك الشيطان منك في ست ساعات: ساعة الغضب، والمفاخرة، والمجادلة، 
وهجمة الزهد المفاجئة، والحماس وأنت تخطب في الجماهير، 
والبكاء وأنت تعظ الناس.


احذر اللئيم


احذر لئيم الأصل، فقد يدركه لؤم أصله وأنت في أشد الحاجة إلى صداقته، 
واحذر لئيم الطبع، فقد يدركه لؤم طبعه وأنت في أشد الحاجة إلى معونته.


احذر!

احذر الحقود إذا تسلط، والجاهل إذا قضى، واللئيم إذا حكم، والجائع إذا يئس، 
والواعظ المتزهد (أي الذي يتظاهر بالزهد ) إذا كثر مستمعوه.


من عيشة المؤمن

ثلاث هنّ من عيشة المؤمن: عبادة الله، ونصح الناس، وبذل المعروف.


من طبيعة المؤمن

ثلاث هنَّ من طبيعة المؤمن: صدق الحديث، وأداء الأمانة، وسخاء النفس.


من خلق المؤمن

ثلاث هنَّ من خلق المؤمن: الإغضاء عن الزلَّة، 
والعفو عند المقدرة، ونجدة الصديق مع ضيق ذات اليد.


حسن الخلق

من أوتي حسن الخلق لا عليه ما فاته من الدنيا.

----------


## فراشة

المنافق

المنافق شخص هانت عليه نفسه بقدر ما عظمت عنده منفعته.
• المنافق ممثل مسرحي، له كذب الممثل وليس له تقدير المتفرجين.


اعتذرا!

قيل لخطيب منافق: لماذا تتقلَّب مع كل حاكم؟ فقال: 
هكذا خلق الله القلب متقلباً، فثباته على حالة واحدة مخالفة لإرادة الله!..


عقوبة المجتمع

إن الله يعاقب على المعصية في الدنيا قبل الآخرة،
 ومن عقوبته للمجتمع الذي تفشو فيه المظالم أن يسلّط عليه الأشرار والظالمين: 
{وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحق القول فدمرناها تدميراً}.


ميزان الله

الفقير ميزان الله في الأرض، يوزن به صلاح المجتمع وفساده.


والله أعدل الحاكمين

أمر الله أن يعطى الفقير حقه والغني حقه، فدافع دجاجلة الدين عن حق الغني 
ولم يدافعوا عن حق الفقير، وأكل طواغيت الدنيا حق الغني دفاعاً عن حق الفقير، 
والله أعدل الحاكمين.


حكم الشيطان

لم يرضهم حكم الله في أموالهم فسلَّط عليهم من يحكم فيها بحكم الشيطان.


أين أنت

يتساءلون عنك: أين أنت؟ فيا عجباً للعُمْي البُلْه! متى كنت خفيًّا حتى نسأل عنك؟ 
ألست في عيوننا وأسماعنا؟ ألست في مائنا وهوائنا؟ ألست في بسمة الصغير وتغريد البلبل؟ 
ألست في خفيف الشجر وضياء القمر؟ ألست في الأرض والسماء؟ 
ألست في كلِّ شيء كلِّ شيء؟ 
أليست هذه آياتك الدالة عليك؟ أليست هذه من بدائع صنعك يا أحسن الخالقين؟ 
أليست آيات تدبيرك الحكيم بارزة في صغير هذا الكون وكبيره؟ 
فكيف يسأل عنك هؤلاء إلا أن يكونوا عمياً في البصائر والأبصار؟
{إن في السموات والأرض لأيتٍ للمؤمنين * وفي خلقكم وما يبث من دابةٍ ءاياتٌ لقوم يوقنون *
واختلاف الليل والنهار وما أنزل الله من السماء من رزق فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها 
وتصريف الرياح ءايات لقوم يعقلون}.


أين حكمتك؟

يتساءلون عن حكمتك في المرض والجوع، والزلازل والكوارث، وموت الأحبَّاء 
و حياة الأعداء، وضعف المصلحين وتسلط الظالمين, وانتشار الفساد وكثرة المجرمين، 
يتساءلون عن حكمتك فيها وأنت الرؤوف الرحيم بعبادك؟ 
فيا عجباً لقصر النظر ومتاهة الرأي، إنهم إذا وثقوا بحكمة إنسان سلموا إليه أمورهم، 
واستحسنوا أفعاله وهم لا يعرفون حكمتها، وأنت.. أنت يا مبدع السموات والأرض، 
يا خالق الليل والنهار، يا مسير الشمس والقمر، يا منزل المطر ومرسل الرياح، 
يا خالق الإنسان على أحسن صورة وأدقّ نظام.. أنت الحكيم العليم.. الرحمن الرحيم.. 
اللطيف الخبير.. يفقدون حكمتك فيما ساءهم وضرهم، وقد آمنوا بحكمتك فيما نفعهم وسرّهم، 
أفلا قاسوا ما غاب عنهم على ما حضر؟ 
وما جهلوا على ما علموا؟ أم أن الإنسان كان ظلوماً جهولاً؟!

----------


## فراشة

عصر الخير

لم يكن أهل الخير في عصر من عصور التاريخ أكثر عدداً من أهل الشر أو يساوونهم، 
ولكن عصور الخير هي التي تمكن فيها أهل الخير من توجيه دفتها.


الضاحك الباكي

السعيد المحبوب هو الذي يضحك وقلبه باك، ويغنِّي ونفسه حزينة.


لكي يحبك الناس

لكي يحبَّك الناس أفسح لهم طريقهم، ولكي ينصفك الناس افتح لهم قلبك، 
ولكي تنصف الناس افتح لهم عقلك، ولكي تسلم من الناس تنازل لهم عن بعض حقك.


عذاب..

عذاب العاقل بحبسه مع من لا يفهم، وعذاب المجرِّب برئاسته على من لم يجرب، 
وعذاب العالم بوضع علمه بين أيدي الجهال، وعذاب الرجل بتحكيمه بين النساء، 
وعذاب المرأة بمنعها من الكلام..


العواطف والعقول والأهواء

العواطف تنشئ الدولة، والعقول ترسي دعائمها، والأهواء تجعلها ركاماً.


بين الذئب والشاة

قال الذئب للشاة: ثقي بي فسأقودك إلى مرتع خصب.
فقالت الشاة: إني أرى بعينيك عظام زميلاتي..
قال الذئب: لم آكلها أنا وإنما أكلها ذئب غيري..
قالت الشاة: وهل انسلخت من طبيعتك حتى لا تفعل ما فعلوا؟


دولة المؤمن!

عقل الفيلسوف يبني دولة في الهواء، وعقل القصصي يبني دولة فوق الماء، 
وعقل الطاغية يبني دولة فوق مستودع بارود، 
وعقل المؤمن يبني دولة أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء.

خلود..

خلود العالِم بعلومه، وخلود الفيلسوف بتأملاته، وخلود القائد بفتوحاته، 
وخلود النبي برسالته، وخلود المصلح بصحابته.


يريد أن يحسن فيسيء

بعض أصدقائك يريد أن يحسن إليك فيسيء، فإن كانت اجتهاداً فاعف عنه، 
وإن كانت غفلة فلا تعتمد عليه.


جواز سفر

خلق الله المال ليكون جواز سفر إلى الجنة، 
فجعلته أطماع الإنسان جواز سفرٍ إلى جهنَّم...


كيف يؤتى الحق

لا يؤتى الحقّ إلا من الدخلاء في حشوده، والأغرار في قيادته، 
والنائمين في حراسته، والمفسدين في أسلحته.

----------


## فراشة

القسم الرابع

إذا صحت منك العزيمة

إذا صحَّت منك العزيمة للوصول إليه، مدَّ يده إليك، 
وإذا صحَّت منك العزيمة للوقوف بين يديه، 
فرش لك الباسط، ودلَّك بنوره عليه.


إذا صدقت الله...

إذا صدقت الله في الزهد في الدنيا كرَّهك بها، 
وإذا صدقته الرغبة في الآخرة حبب إليك أعمالها، 
وإذا صدقته العزم على دخول الجنة أعطاك مفاتيحها، 
وإذا صدقته حب رسوله حبب إليك اقتفاء أثره، 
وإذا صدقته الشوق إلى لقائه كشف لك الحجب إلا حجاب النور.


دعوى الحب

الحب من غير اتِّباع دعوى، ومن غير إخلاص بلوى،
ومن غير نجوى حسرة وعبرة.


مناجاة!

إلهي! دعوتنا إلى الإيمان فآمنا، ودعوتنا إلى العمل فعملنا، ووعدتنا النصر فصدَّقنا، 
فإن لم تنصرنا لم يكن ذلك إلا من ضعف في إيماننا، أو تقصير في أعمالنا، 
ولأن نكون قصرنا في العمل، أقرب إلى أن نكون ضعفنا في الإيمان، 
فوعزَّتك ما زادتنا النكبات إلا إيماناً بك، ولا الأيام إلا معرفة لك، 
فأما العمل فأنت أكرم من أن تردَّه لنقصٍ وأنت الجواد، 
أو لشبهة وأنت الحليم، أو لخلل وأنت الغفور الرحيم.


المرائي

ليس أشقى من المرائي في عبادته، لا هو انصرف إلى الدنيا فأصاب من زينتها، 
ولا هو ينجو في الآخرة فيكون مع أهل جنَّتها..


أصناف الإخوان

الإخوان ثلاثة: أخ تتزين به، وأخ تستفيد منه، وأخ تستند إليه، 
فإذا ظفرت بمثل هذا فلا تفرِّط فيه؛ فقد لا تجد غيره.


صراخ المرضى

أسمع بجانبي صراخ مرضى يقولون: يا الله! علموا أن لهم ربًّا يرحمهم فاستغاثوا برحمته، 
إني لأرحمهم لآلامهم وأنا عبد مثلهم، فكيف لا يرحمهم الله وهو ربهم وخالقهم؟..

----------


## فراشة

زرع لا يحصد!

الجيل الذي زرعته يد الله لا تحصده يد إنسان.


أنواع الظلم

الظلم ثلاث: ظلم الإنسان لنفسه بأن لا ينصحها، 
وظلم الإنسان لأمته بأن لا يخدمها، 
وظلم الإنسان للحقيقة الكبرى بأن لا يعترف بربه {إن الشرك لظلمٌ عظيم}.


أنت تعلم.. وأنا أعلم

إلهي! أنت تعلم: أني لم أتقرَّب إليك بصالح الأعمال.
وأنا أعلم: أنك تغفر الذنوب جميعاً إلا الإشراك بك.
أنت تعلم: أني لم أبتعد عما نهيت من سيئ الأعمال.
وأنا أعلم: أنك ما كلفتنا من التقوى إلا بما نستطيع.
أنت تعلم: أني لم أعبدك كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك أن يُعبد.
وأنا أعلم: أنك تخرج من النار من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من الإيمان.
أنت تعلم: أن نفسي لم تصف من كدورتها برغم تعرّضي لنفحاتك.
وأنا أعلم: أنك خلقتني من الطين، وأنبتّني من التراب، 
وأسكنتني في الأرض، وامتحنتَني بالشيطان.
أنت تعلم: أني أسبح في بحر متلاطم الأمواج لأصل إلى شاطئ أمنك وسلامتك.
وأنا أعلم: أنك شددتني في الحياة بما يبطئ بي في الوصول إليك 
من زوجة وولد، وحاجة ومرض، وهموم وأحزان.
أنت تعلم: أني مشوق إلى الغوص في بحار أسرارك، والتعرض لفيوض أنوارك.
وأنا أعلم: أنك خلقت فيَّ مع نور العقل ظلمة الشهوة، ومع خضوع الملائكة تمرُّد إبليس، 
ومع سموِّ السماء هبوط الأرض، ومع صفاء الخير كدورة الشر، ومع نار الحب دخان الهوى.
أنت تعلم: أني أريد الوصول إليك صادقاً منكسراً.
وأنا أعلم: أنك تجتبي من تشاء، وتصطفي من تختار، 
بفضل منك لا بأعمالهم، وبكرم منك لا باستحقاقهم.
إلهي! هذا بعض ما تعلمه مني، وبعض ما أعلمه عنك، فاجعل ما علمته شفيعاً لما علمته، 
وأوصلني إلى ما تعلمه مما أحاول، على ما أعلمه عندي من ضعف الوسائل، 
ولا تجعل علمك بي مبعداً لي عنك، ولا علمي بك فاتناً لي عن الوصول إليك، 
اللهم إنك تعلم ونحن لا نعلم وأنت الحكيم الوهّاب.

----------


## اسير الغروب

*كــــيـــــــــف أحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــزن واللّـــــه ربــــى


● 
لما تعوز يبقالك معــنى وحياه صافيه الصدق مـــاليها 
لما تضيق حولايك الدنيا ويكون قلبك ضايع فيها 
لماتضيع أحـــلامك منك والأيام تدبـــــــل أمــــــانيها 
لما تموت جواك أحاسـيسك وبقيت مــــش قـــادر تحييها 
لماالناس في المحنه تسيبك وتروح مهمــا تنادى عليها 
لما جروحك تفضل تنـزف ومافيش شئ في الكون يداويها 
إوعى تروح للناس فى الـدنيا 
هىّ الناس فيه ايه في إيديـها 
سيب الخلق وروح  لخالــقهم    ...   سيب الأرض وروح  لـباريها


●
أن نحب الله فهذا دليل الإيمان 
و لكن 
أن نشعر بأن الله يحبنا فهذا أجمل ما في الوجود 
بل هو جنة الدنيا و نعيمها 
و هذا معنى قول الله تعالى 
"فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ"



● 

لا تخن من خانك  ...  فقط انتظر حتى يعطيك ظهره  ....  واكتب على ظهره

كان بإمكانى الخيانة 

ولكن

لا تسمح لى أخلاقى بهذه الإهانة




لا أخاطبُ هذا الجيلَ وحده، ولكن اخاطبُ معه الأجيالَ المقبلة 
والإنسانَ مِن حيثُ هو إنسان
إننى لا أكتُبُ بالمِدادِ، ولكنْ بِدَمِ القلب .. فمعذرةً إذا ظهرَ فى سطورى أثرُ الجراح
إننى أضع في كلماتى حياتَنا .. فأوصِلوا هذه الكلمات إلى حيث لا يمكِنُ أن أصِلَ بها أنا
وتجاوزوا بها الحدودَ المغلقةَ
*

----------


## فراشة

أسير الغروب
نعم إنك تخاطب كل الأجيال
إنك تخاطب الإنسان بكلمات صادقة وروح نقية
أهلا بك وبمساهمتك في الموضوع
تشرفني متابعتك
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

تجارة لا تبور

من تعرَّض لنفحات الله في الأسحار، وأُعطياته لأحبابه من الأبرار، 
وتعجبه من الطاعة، وسروره عند التوبة، كان هو التاجر بما لا يبور، 
والمتعامل مع من لا يخيس، والمدَّخر لما لا يفنى.


ما كلّ..

ليس كل من أمسك القلم كاتباً، ولا كل من سوَّد الصحف مؤلفاً، 
ولا كل من أبهم في تعبيره فيلسوفاً، ولا كل من سرد المسائل عالماً، 
ولا كل من تمتم بشفتيه ذاكراً، ولا كل من تقشَّف في معيشته زاهداً، 
ولا كل من امتطى الخيل فارساً، ولا كل من لاث العمامة شيخاً، 
ولا كل من طرّ شاربه فتى، ولا كل من طأطأ رأسه متواضعاً، 
ولا كل من افترَّ ثغره مسروراً.


تخير من تقرأ له

كل مؤلف تقرأ له، يترك في تفكيرك مسارب وأخاديد، فلا تقرأ إلا 
لمن تعرفه بعمق التفكير، وصدق التعبير، وحرارة القلم، واستقامة الضمير.


تجليات الله

تجلَّى للعارفين بفيوض الأنوار، وتجلَّى للواصلين بلطائف الأسرار، 
وتجلَّى للعابدين بلذة الإسرار، وتجلَّى للمريدين بحلاوة المزار، 
وتجلَّى للتائبين بإسدال الأستار، وتجلَّى للناظرين بحسن الاختيار، 
وتجلَّى للغافلين بتعاقب الليل والنهار.


لا تحقد!

لا تحقد على أحد، فالحقد ينال منك أكثر مما ينال من خصومك، 
ويبعد عنك أصدقاءك كما يؤلب عليك أعداءك، ويكشف من مساويك ما كان مستوراً، 
وينقلك من زمرة العقلاء إلى حثالة السفهاء، 
ويجعلك تعيش بقلب أسود، ووجه أصفر، وكبدٍ حرّى.


الأصحاء والمرضى

رأيت الناس بين مريض في جسمه سليمٍ في قلبه، 
صحيح في جسمه مريض في قلبه، 
وقلَّ أن رأيت صحيح الجسم والقلب معاً.


للخير طريقان

للخير طريقان: بذل المعروف أو نيَّته، 
ومن لم يكن له نصيب في هذا ولا ذاك فهو أرض بوار.


مناجاة!

يا حبيبي! أنا أرق لهجرك الدمع، ولا جافيت لعتبك المضجع، 
ولا تركت لذيذ الطعام والشراب، ولكن أمضّني اللهم فيك حتى أمرضني، 
وأرهقني السعي إليك حتى أقعدني، فهل شافعي القيام بهذا عن التقصير في ذاك؟ 
وهل أنت مسعفي بلذيذ وصالك، بعد طول صدودك؟ 
أم أنك لا ترضى من محبيك، إلا أن يتحققوا بكل خصائص العبودية، 
وأن ينسوا أنفسهم حتى لا يروا غير آلائك، 
ولا تبهر أبصارهم سوى أنوارك؟ 
وأنَّى لي هذا إلا بعونك ورحمتك؟

----------


## فراشة

لك من حياتك خمس!

لك من حياتك: طاعة الله، وطلب المعرفة، وبذل الخير، وبر الأقرباء والأصدقاء، 
ودفع الأذى عن جسمك، وما عدا ذلك فهو عليك.


أخطاء الأصدقاء

لا تهجر أخاك لأخطائه ولو تعددت، فقد تأتيك ساعة لا تجد فيها غيره.


استعن بمالك

من استعان بماله على حفظ كرامته فهو عاقل، 
ومن استعان به على تكثير أصدقائه فهو حكيم، 
ومن استعان به على طاعة الله فهو محسن 
 (إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) .


لماذا نكره الحق؟

نحن كالأطفال: نكره الحق لأننا نتذوق مرارة دوائه، ولا نفكر في حلاوة شفائه، 
ونحب الباطل لأننا نستلذ طعمه، ولا نبالي سمَّه.


الهوى

لولا الهوى لصلح مَنْ في الأرض جميعاً، 
ولو صلحوا جميعاً لما استحقوا الموت، 
ولو عاشوا جميعاً لما وسعتهم الأرض..!


قيادة الأغرار

إياك وقيادة الأغرار في معركة حاسمة؛ 
فإنهم إمّا أن ينشغلوا بك عن أنفسهم، وإما أن ينشغلوا بأنفسهم عنك، 
وفي كلا الحالين توقع الهزيمة.


الفهم عن الله

إذا فهمت عنه في الضراء كما تفهم عنه في السراء فقد صدقت في حبه.


ظلم الإنسان

من ظلم الإنسان وجهله أن يتلقى عن ربه ما لا يعطيه إلا هو، 
ثم يسأل: أين الله؟


لا تضِنَّ بالقليل

احذر أن تضنَّ بالقليل على عباد الله، فيأخذ الله منك القليل والكثير.


لا تظلم الضعيف

احذر أن تظلم الضعفاء، فيظلمك من هو أقوى منك.

----------


## فراشة

جحود الظالم

لو أيقن الظالم أن للمظلوم ربًّا يدافع عنه لما ظلمه، 
فلا يظلم الظالم إلا وهو منكر لربه.


العقوبة على السيئة

الجزاء على الحسنة قد يؤجَّل إلى الآخرة، 
ولكن العقوبة على السيئة تكون في الدنيا قبل الآخرة.


حَنين

قد يقلع العاقل عن خلق ذميم، ولكن نفسه يعاودها الحنين إليه فترة بعد أخرى.


مناجاة!

يا رب! خلقتنا فنسيناك، ورزقتنا فكفرناك، وابتليتنا لنذكرك فشكوناك، 
ونسأت لنا في الأجل فلم نبادر إلى العمل، ويسرت لنا سبيل الخير فلم نستكثر منه، 
وشوّقتنا إلى الجنة فلم نطرق أبوابها، وخوّفتنا من النار فتقحَّمنا دروبها، 
فإن تعذّبنا بنارك فهذا ما نستحقه وما نحن بمظلومين، 
وإن تدخلنا جنتك فذاك ما أنت أهله وما كنا له عاملين.


الأمل

لولا الأمل لما عمل إنسان، فهو من أكبر نعم الله التي لا ترى.


مطية السعادة

الأمل مطيتك إلى السعادة، فإن وصلت إليها وإلا فابدأ أملاً جديداً.


سمو الآلام

رأيت نفسي دائماً تسمو بالآلام! ولكن من يطيق استمرارها؟


كن خيراً منه

لا تعامل أخاك بمثل ما يعاملك به، بل كن خيراً منه دائماً.


حسن الظن

لأن تحسن الظن فتندم، خير من أن تسيء الظن فتندم!.


أقوال المبغضين

اصبر على ما يشيعه عنك مبغضوك من سوء، ثم انظر فيما يقولون، 
فإن كان حقًّا فأصلح نفسك، وإن كان كذباً فلا تشك في أن الله يظهر الحق 
ولو بعد المدى {إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا }.

----------


## فراشة

القسم الخامس

حسن الظن

احمل أخطاء الناس معك دائماً محمل الظن إلا أن تتأكد من صدق الإساءة.


من الذي لا عيب فيه؟

لو أنك لا تصادق إلا إنساناً لا عيب فيه لما صادقت نفسك أبداً.


الأخ الكامل

إذا لم يكن في إخوانك أخ كامل فإنهم في مجموعهم 
أخ كامل يتمم بعضهم بعضاً.


كيف تعامل الناس؟

لا تعامل الناس على أنهم ملائكة فتعيش مغفلاً, 
ولا تعاملهم على أنهم شياطين فتعيش شيطاناً، 
ولكن عاملهم على أن فيهم بعض أخلاق الملائكة وكثيراً من أخلاق الشياطين.


الجزاء على المعروف

الجزاء الكامل عن المعروف لا يكون إلا من الله تعالى.


لا ترَ نفسك

لا تكن ممن يرى نفسه دائماً، فيكرهك الناس ويستثقلك إخوانك.


التواضع

التواضع يرفع رأس الرجل، والتكبر يخفضه.


لا تتحدث عن نفسك

تحدثك عن نفسك دائماً دليل على أنك لست واثقاً من نفسك.


حسن الخلق في البيت

كثير من الناس يكونون داخل بيوتهم من أفظِّ الناس وأغلظهم، 
وهم خارجها من ألطف الناس وآنسهم.


لا تندم على حسن الخلق

لا تندم على حسن الخلق ولو أساء إليك الناس، 
فلأن تحسن ويسيئون خير من أن تسيء ويسيئون.

----------


## فراشة

العلم والمال

من ضاق ماله كثر همه، ومن اتسع علمه قلّ همه، 
ولأن تقلل همومك بكثرة العلم خير من أن تقللها بسعة المال، 
فقلَّ أن يسلم غني من المهالك، وقلَّ أن يقع عالم فيها، 
وقلَّ أن رأيت إنساناً اجتمع له العلم الغزير والمال الكثير مع سلامة من المهالك 
وبسطة في عمل الخير، ولكن قرأت عن مثل هؤلاء في التاريخ.


أنفع ثروة لأولادك

أنفع ثروة تخلفها لأولادك: أن تحسن تربيتهم وتعليمهم، 
وأبقى أثر منك ينتفعون به بعد موتك: علمك وخدمتك للناس.


كيف تسلم أعصابك من التلف؟

عامل القدر بالرضى، وعامل الناس بالحذر، وعامل أهلك باللين، 
وعامل إخوانك بالتسامح، وعامل الدهر بانتظار تقلباته، 
تسلم أعصابك من التلف والانهيار.


بين القرآن والإنجيل

حكمة الإنجيل: "من أمسك بطرف ثوبك فاترك له ثوبك كله" أسلم للفرد، 
وحكمة القرآن: " فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى" أسلم للجماعة.
• الإنجيل "يحتم" تسامح الإنسان في حقه، وهذا أقرب إلى المثل الأعلى، 
والقرآن "يرغب" في ذلك، وهذا أقرب لطبيعة الإنسان.


عيش العاقل وعيش الأحمق
العاقل من يأخذ بحظه من سعة العيش ويحسب لتقلبات الأيام حساباً، 
والأحمق من يتوسع في عيشه آمناً من غدرات الزمان.


الحكيم والأحمق

الحكيم من يعيش يومه وغده، والجاهل من يعيش فحسب.


احترام العالم

من احترم العالم لعلمه فقد أنصفه، 
ومن احترمه لعلمه وخلقه فقد أكرمه.


انسَ الإساءة!

من تذكر إساءة إخوانه إليه لم تصفُ له مودتهم، 
ومن تذكر إساءة الناس إليه لم يطب له العيش معهم، 
فانسَ ما استطعت النسيان.


[/COLOR]

----------


## فراشة

بر الوالدين

مَنْ برَّ والديه فقد حكم لهما بالإحسان في ولادتهما له، 
ومن عقَّهما فقد حكم عليهما.


أب.. وابن..

ربَّ ولد خلَّد أباه، وربَّ أب قتل ولده.


لا تصاحب

لا تصاحب المسرف فيتلف لك مالك، 
ولا تصاحب البخيل فيتلف لك مروءتك.


مع جارك

اكتم على جارك ثلاثاً: عورته، وثروته، وكبوته، 
وانشر عن جارك ثلاثاً: كرمه، وصيانته، ومودته.


ما يكشف عن أخلاق الرجال

أربعة أشياء تكشف عن أخلاق الرجال: 
السفر، والسجن، والمرض، والمخاصمة.


لا تمتدح.. حتى..

لا تمتدح إنساناً بالورع حتى تبتليه بالدرهم والدينار، 
ولا بالكرم حتى ترى مشاركته في النكبات، 
ولا بالعلم حتى ترى كيف يحل مشكلات المسائل، 
ولا بحسن الخلق حتى تعاشره، ولا بالحلم حتى تغضبه، 
ولا بالعقل حتى تجربه.


معالجة الأمور

رب متكلم يبدو لك أنه من أحكم الحكماء، 
فإذا عالج الأمور كان من أسخف السخفاء.


دليل المودة

لا تثق بمودة إنسان حتى ترى موقفه منك أيام العسرة.


صنوف الإخوان

الإخوان ثلاثة: أخ يفتح لك قلبه وجيبه فشدَّ يدك عليه، 
وأخ يفتح لك قلبه فاستفد منه
، وأخ يغلق عنك قلبه وجيبه فلا ترحل إليه.


إذا اجتمعت..

إذا اجتمعت إلى حكيم فأنصت إليه، وإذا اجتمعت إلى عاقل فتحدث معه، 
وإذا اجتمعت إلى سخيف ثرثار فقم عنه وإلا قتلك!.

----------


## فراشة

الصمت والكلام
إذا اشتهيت الصمت فتكلم، وإذا اشتهيت الكلام فاصمت، 
فإن شهوة الصمت وقار مفضوح، وشهوة الكلام خفة مزرية.

شهوة اللذة
إذا اشتهت نفسك لذة مباحة، فإن كنت تعلم أنك إن منعتها شغبت عليك 
وحزنت فاسترضها، وإلا فخير لك أن تعوِّدها الفطام.

عباد الله...
إن لله عباداً قطعوا عوائق الشهوات، وأسرجوا مراكب الجدِّ بصدق العزمات، 
وامتطوا جياد الأمل، واتَّجهوا إلى الله عز وجل، وتزودوا إليه بصالح العمل مع إخلاص النية، 
وتوسلوا إليه بصفاء القلب وصدق الطوية، فمروا بالخضرة الفاتنة مسبحين، 
وبالحطب اللاهب مستعيذين، ولم يعبأوا بالعقبات، ولم يلتفتوا إلى المغريات، 
قد صانوا وجوههم عن الابتذال، وطهروا أقدامهم من الأوحال، 
استعانوا بالله على مشقة الطريق فذلل لهم صعابه، وعلى بعد المدى 
فلملم لهم رحابه، فلما اجتازوا الصعاب سألوا الله ففتح لهم بابه، 
فلما دخلوه استضافوه فقربهم ورفع دونهم حجابه، 
فلما استطابوا المقام بعد طول السرى قالوا: 
{ الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء فنعم أجر العاملين}
أولئك أحباء الله، صدقوه العهد فصدقهم الوعد، ومحضوه الحب فمنحهم القرب، 
أما ملائكة الله فتراهم: { حافين من حول العرش يسبحون بحمد ربهم 
وقضي بينهم بالحق وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين}.

صفة أخ
لي أخ صادق في حبه، مخلص في قربه، سريع في نجدته، غيور في مشهده وغيبته، 
سخي أكثر مما عرف عن بيئته، بصير بمواطن النفع والضر لمصلحته، غ
ير أنه يشتد في الخصام، ويسرف في الأوهام، ويبالغ في الأرقام.

التجارب..
التجارب تنمي المواهب، وتمحو المعايب، وتزيد البصير بصراً، والحليم حلماً، 
وتجعل العاقل حكيماً، والحكيم فيلسوفاً، وقد تشجع الجبان، وتسخي البخيل، 
وقد تقسي قلب الرحيم، وتلين قلب القاسي، ومن زادته عمى على عماه، 
وسوءاًَ على سوئه فهو من الحمقى المختومين.

----------


## فراشة

زيارة
زر السجن مرة في العمر لتعرف فضل الله عليك في الحرية، 
وزر المحكمة مرة في العام لتعرف فضل الله عليك في حسن الأخلاق، 
وزر المستشفى مرة في الشهر لتعرف فضل الله عليك في الصحة والمرض، 
وزر الحديقة مرة في الأسبوع لتعرف فضل الله عليك في جمال الطبيعة، 
وزر المكتبة مرة في اليوم لتعرف فضل الله عليك في العقل، 
وزر ربَّك كل آن لتعرف فضله عليك في نعم الحياة.

العاقل والحكيم والفيلسوف
العاقل من لم تطْغُ عاطفته على تفكيره، 
والحكيم من حفظ دروس الحياة، 
والفيلسوف من يحاول معرفة المجهول من المعلوم.

الجمال
جمال النفس يسعد صاحبها ومن حولها، 
وجمال الصورة يشقي صاحبها ومن حولها.

درس من الطبيعة
ما أروع هذا الدرس الذي تلقيه الطبيعة علينا وأنا أنظر 
إليها من نافذة غرفتي، ها هي النسمات تميل الأشجار الخضراء 
باتجاه واحد حتى تكاد تتعانق، ثم تعود لتتلاقى مرة أخرى، 
كذلك الإنسان النابض بالحياة يتجاوب مع المجتمع النابض بالحياة.

توسط في كل شيء
عش مع أهلك وسطاً بين الشدَّة واللين، 
وعش مع الناس وسطاً بين العزلة والانقباض، 
وعش مع إخوانك وسطاً بين الجد والهزل، 
وعش مع تلاميذك وسطاً بين الوقار والانبساط، 
وعش مع أولادك وسطاً بين القسوة والرحمة، 
وعش مع الحاكمين الصالحين وسطاً بين التردد والانقطاع، 
وعش مع بطنك وسطاً بين الشبع والجوع، 
وعش مع جسمك وسطاً بين التعب والراحة، 
وعش مع نفسك وسطاً بين المنع والعطاء، 
وعش مع ربك وسطاً بين الخوف والرجاء، 
تكن من السعداء.

لا تشته
لا تشته الزهد كيلا تبتلى بالرياء, 
ولا تشته الجاه كيلا تبتلى بالكبرياء، 
ولا تشته المرض كيلا تبتلى بالتبرُّم بالقضاء، 
ولا تشته الصحة كيلا تبتلى بالعدوان على الضعفاء، 
ولا تشته الفقر كيلا تبتلى بحسد الأغنياء، 
ولا تشته الغنى كيلا تبتلى بظلم الفقراء، 
ولكن سل الله دائماً ما هو خير لك عنده وأبقى، 
فإذا أقامك على حالة فقل: آمنت بالله ثم استقم.

فضل المرض
بالمرض تعرف نعمة الصحة، وبالصحة تنسى آفة المرض.

----------


## فراشة

اعتنِ بصحتك

لا تهمل العناية بصحتك مهما كانت وجهتك في الحياة، فإن كنت عاملاً أمدتك بالقوة، 
إن كنت طالباً أعانتك على الدراسة، وإن كنت عالماً ساعدتك على نشر المعرفة، 
وإن كنت داعية دفعت عنك خطر الانقطاع، 
وإن كنت عابداً حبَّبت إليك السهر في نجوى الحبيب.. 
نفسك مطيتك فارفق بها.

الصحة والهرم

من عني بصحته في شبابه لم يدركه الهرم ولو عاش مائة عام.

الصحة والواجب

لا تلهينَّك العناية بصحتك عن أداء رسالتك. قليل من الوقت تعنى به في صحتك 
يوفر عليك كثيراً من الوقت في أداء رسالتك.

الاعتدال أساس الصحة

كن معتدلاً في أكلك ومعيشتك، وفرحك وحزنك، وعملك وراحتك، ومنعك وعطائك، 
وحبك وبغضك، لا تعرف المرض أبداً: ? وكذلك جعلناكم أمةً وسطاً?.

الراحة والخلوة

لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لأنفقت نصف أوقاتي في الراحة والخلوة، 
(قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع).

نصيحة الطبيب

لا تستهن بنصيحة طبيبك اعتماداً على صحتك، فقد يأتي يوم تفقد 
فيه صحتك ولا تجديك مشورة طبيبك.

عاجل بالعلاج

لا تؤجل تناول العلاج إلى انتهائك من العمل، فقد تنقطع عن العمل وتفوت فرصة العلاج.

النفقة على الصحة

أيها البخيل! نفقة الاعتناء بصحتك أقل من نفقة العلاج من مرضك.

التفكير في الصحة

تفكير الصحيح أصح من تفكير المريض إلا أن يكون للمريض أنس بربِّه.

----------


## فراشة

عزاء للمريض

إذا ضقت ذرعاً بمرضك، فاذكر أن هنالك مرضى يتمنَّون ما أنت فيه لعظم ما أصابهم من الأمراض، 
وبذلك تهدأ نفسك وترضى عن ربك.

اللذة والمرض

من لم يمتنع باختياره عما يضرّه من لذة، فسيضطر إلى ما يكره من دواء.

الفقر مع الصحة

حصيرة بالية تنام عليها وأنت صحيح، خير من سرير ذهبي تلقى عليه وأنت مريض.

مفاخرة بين الصحة والمرض

تفاخرت الصحة والمرض يوماً:
فقالت الصحة: بي ينشط الناس للعمل.
وقال المرض: وبي يقصر الناس طول الأمل.
قالت الصحة: بي يجتهد العابدون في العبادة.
قال المرض: وبي يخلصون في النية.
قالت الصحة: ومن أجلي تشاد معاهد الطب.
قال المرض: وبي تتقدم بحوث الطب.
قالت الصحة: كل الناس يحبونني.
قال المرض: لولاي لما أحبوك هذا الحب.

ليل ونهار

ليلك نهار غيرك، وليل غيرك نهارك!.

بين السمع والاختبار

بعض الناس تسمعهم فتتمنى صحبتهم ولو في النار، 
فإذا خبرتهم كرهت صحبتهم ولو في الجنة.

اغتنم ساعة نشاطك

للنفس ساعات تنشط فيها للخير، وساعات تحرن فيها، فإذا نشطت فأكثر، وإذا حرنت فأقصر، 
فإنك إن أكرهتها على الخير وهي لا تريده كانت كالدابة التي تركبها مرغمة، 
لا تأمن أن تلقي بك وأنت حُطَمَة!.

----------


## فراشة

مصاحبة الأحمق
لا تصاحب الأحمق بحال، فإنك لا تستطيع التحامق معه، 
وهو لا يستطيع التعاقل معك، والأول شرٌّ لك، والثاني خارج عن طبيعته.
• مصاحبة الأحمق كمصاحبة الأفعى، لا تدري متى يؤذيك!.

الغلاظة في الدين
بعض دعاة الدين يذكرون قوله تعالى: "واغلظ عليهم" وهم لا يفهمون معناها، 
وينسون قوله تعالى: "ولو كنت فظاً غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك" وهي واضحة المعنى.

كثرة الكلام
من ابتلي بكثرة الكلام أصيب بالعيِّ في موطن يحسن الكلام فيه.

ثلاثيات!
احذر ثلاثاً في ثلاث عند ثلاث: الزهو بعلمك عند المناقشة، 
والفخر بعملك عند الذين يعرفونك، والتقصير في الخير عند سنوح فرصته.

طبيعة المرأة
المرأة طفل كبير يريد منك أن تعامله معاملة الكبار.

غرور المرأة
المرأة غزال يظن أن قرونه تغني عنه غناء أنياب الأسد.

خداع الشيطان باسم الطاعة
إني لا أخشى على نفسي أن يغريني الشيطان بالمعصية مكاشفة، 
ولكني أخشى أن يأتيني بها ملفعة بثوب من الطاعة.
• يغريك الشيطان بالمرأة عن طريق الرحمة بها، 
ويغريك بالدنيا عن طريق الحيطة من تقلباتها، 
ويغريك بمصاحبة الأشرار عن طريق الأمل في هدايتهم، 
ويغريك بالنفاق للظالمين عن طريق الرغبة في توجيههم، 
ويغريك بالتشهير بخصومك عن طريق الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، 
ويغريك بتصديع وحدة الجماعة عن طريق الجهر بالحق، 
ويغريك بترك إصلاح الناس عن طريق الاشتغال بإصلاح نفسك، 
ويغريك بترك العمل عن طريق القضاء والقدر، 
ويغريك بترك العلم عن طريق الانشغال بالعبادة، 
ويغريك بترك الجهاد عن طريق حاجة الناس إليك، 
ويغريك بترك السنَّة عن طريق اتباع الصالحين، 
ويغريك بالاستبداد عن طريق المسؤولية أمام الله والتاريخ، 
ويغريك بالظلم عن طريق الرحمة بالمظلومين.

إساءة الحمقى إلى الدين
بعض الغيورين على الدين يسيئون إليه بحمقهم وغرورهم أكثر 
مما يسيء إليه أعداؤه بخبثهم ومكرهم.

----------


## صفاء العشري

> مسكين
> 
> لا يعرف الإنسان قصر الحياة إلا قرب انتهائها.
> 
> 
> سنة الحياة
> 
> من سنة الحياة أن تعيش أحلام بعض الناس على أحلام بعض، 
> ولو تحققت أحلامهم جميعاً لما عاشوا.
> ...



كلمات جميلة وواقعية.. شكرا يا عزيزي.. ليس هنالك كالرجل الحكيم.


القيادة المركزية الأمريكية
www.centcom.mil

----------


## فراشة

> كلمات جميلة وواقعية.. شكرا يا عزيزي.. ليس هنالك كالرجل الحكيم.


كل الشكر لمرورك غاليتي .. مرحبا بكِ

----------


## فراشة

لا تدع للشيطان فرصة

لا تعط الشيطان فرصة التردد عليك، بل احزم أمرك معه، 
وأفهمه أنك لا تحب الخائنين.


إذا خوفك الشيطان

إذا خوفك الشيطان من الفقر، فردَّه بالرزق المكتوب .
وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها. 
وإذا خوفك من الموت والقتل، فرده بالأجل المكتوب . 
فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستئخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون.

إذا أيأسك الشيطان

إذا أيأسك الشيطان من الجنة فتذكر مغفرة الله.
وإذا أيأسك من النجاة بتقصيرك فتذكر فضل الله.
وإذا أيأسك من الشفاء من مرضك فتذكر رحمة الله.
وإذا أيأسك من كشف محنتك فتذكر وعد الله.

نداء!

أيها المثقلون بالهموم! كل همومكم تزول إلا همًّا واحداً هو دينونة أنفسكم.
أيها المرهقون بالآلام! كل آلامكم تذهب إلا ألماً واحداً هو ألم ضمائركم.


معالجة المشكلات

بعض الناس يعالجون المشاكل بما يزيدها تعقيداً.


السلبية حمق

السلبية المطلقة في معالجة المشكلات الاجتماعية التي 
لا مفر منها حمق وانتحار.
• بعض الناس يحاولون إيقاف عجلة التطور بكلمة "لا"؛ كالصبيان يحاولون 
عرقلة سير القطار بوضع الأحجار على قضيب السكة الحديدية.

الحكيم الأحمق!

من شغله الاستعداد لغده عن العمل ليومه كان حكيماً أحمق.


راحة الفكر

يقولون لي: أرح فكرك لتُشفى، ومعنى ذلك: ادفن نفسك لتسلم.

شدة الإحساس بلاء

قد تكون شدة الإحساس بلاءً أكبر من شدة الغفلة.

----------

